

Don’t Know How To Code? Use Scroll Kit To Build Your Next Website - bhartzer
http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/05/dont-know-how-to-code-use-scroll-kit-to-build-your-next-website/

======
laserDinosaur
It's the Geocities site builder...they've made the Geocities site builder...
-edit- I'm struggling to find images of their old editor, but I remember the
Homestead site builder being close to this, if not more powerful:
[http://www.callas.me/wp-
content/uploads/2011/03/homestead.jp...](http://www.callas.me/wp-
content/uploads/2011/03/homestead.jpg)

~~~
xutopia
I thought you were just joking with that but their site looks an awful lot
like Geocities did way back when it was still relevant!

------
cws
I've said it before, but Scrollkit is what I always wanted Dreamweaver to be
like. Maybe I had the wrong expectations of DW but I really think Scrollkit is
going to help people who think they're hopeless online see that they can make
good stuff too. They're lowering the barrier-to-entry for making a great
looking page to almost nil.

~~~
alecperkins
The catch is that when you can control every pixel, you _have_ to control
every pixel if you don't want things to look crummy. Scrollkit is going to
have to overcome that in some way if they don't want it to get stuck as the MS
Paint of the web.

~~~
leptons
They need an 'import wordpress template' feature.

------
negrit
Looks good if my 12yo sister wants to build a website about her new kitty. Not
sure my father wants to use Scroll Kit to publish a website about is
guesthouse. A basic wordpress+template is still a better solution.

